# White R32 Abflug - Before & After



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Well as some of you know we supplied this car to a forum member on here

here it was when we bought it....(The customer wanted some additional parts fitted to suit his own style)

i cannot tell you where in the world this car will end up as it is about to be shipped





















really smart car, but its undergone some changes (some under the bonnet), and some aero bits




so the R32 visited our friends at BEE*R....(yes that is carbon on the side skirts)


:smokin::smokin::smokin:




















then we added some nice LED's for the reverse and fog

:smokin:


























still retains its nice Nismo Intercooler ;-)


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Very nice looking car, i definately prefer the new side skirts. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

god thats nice, very good work.


----------



## GTR_Demon (Jan 31, 2008)

looks great!


----------



## stumpybrown (Apr 4, 2006)

lovely looking car, very clean lines


----------



## rb26r32 (Sep 5, 2008)

very nice
is that an ab flug rear diffuser?

how much did the carbon duct need to be modified for the nismo cooler?


----------



## EliteGTR (Aug 29, 2006)

how do the bee*r side skirts look in person? im ordering the sides and rears soon. just looking for more input. car looks great btw.

ever have problems with the ab flung front lip diffuser? i ask because the down force on the lip started to pull the factory lip from the bumper.


----------



## TJB (Nov 23, 2007)

*side skirts*

Nice car ......apart from the skirts..........look like they come from B and Q...
......(thats a Diy store for any non Brits):nervous:

each to his own...............


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

TJB said:


> Nice car ......apart from the skirts..........look like they come from B and Q...
> ......(thats a Diy store for any non Brits):nervous:
> 
> each to his own...............


Pretty sure those side skirts are from Bee and R.. but you where close!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

yep each to their own, maybe seeing them in person you will realise how good they look 

answers to the questions above

yes its an abflug front diffuser, there are no issues with downforce, we have sent alot to the UK.

Its also an abflug rear diffuser 

if you want any of the above just let me know, we have them in stock

Carbon duct was not modified for the nismo intercooler, (again we supplied this)


----------



## olah.inc (Mar 11, 2009)

very nice! and clean!


----------



## M SKinner (Feb 19, 2007)

The reverse/fogs are cool! Do both go red when the fogs are turned on? How's it done? is there an off the shelf product or is it a case of lots of tedius fiddling with LED's and a soldering iron?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

M SKinner said:


> The reverse/fogs are cool! Do both go red when the fogs are turned on? How's it done? is there an off the shelf product or is it a case of lots of tedius fiddling with LED's and a soldering iron?


These are the kits which Newera do


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Stunning R32 GTR, looks so much better now after some changes! :thumbsup:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Looking great there:thumbsup:

Love the Bee-R parts for the R32, the car gets some R34 GTR Nismo kit looks with the Bee-R.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

LED kits available 

if people want them


----------



## Floyd (Dec 15, 2004)

I think I prefer the R34 rear spoiler.


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Absolutely perfect. Id like my white R32 to look exactly like that except for one change, Id like a set of Mine's carbon mirrors!

Baz


----------



## hpt_simon (May 20, 2006)

where in the hell did you get those cool led rear reverse lights and fog ? veru interested in a set


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

hpt_simon said:


> where in the hell did you get those cool led rear reverse lights and fog ? veru interested in a set


contact matty32 from neweraparts, that's where I got them :thumbsup:


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

Anyone got any idea how much those Bee-R skirts are, or where they're available from?

Cheers
Alex B


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

as mentioned before:



Austrian GTR said:


> contact matty32 from neweraparts, that's where I got them :thumbsup:


skirts + CF lining are around GBP 1000.- (without shipping)

cheers

Leo


----------



## GTR32topsecret (Nov 5, 2007)

My god its perfect. Love it


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

its a lovely car

should be with AustrianGTR shortly


----------



## Tarmac Attack (Oct 2, 2008)

I adore that car. A+


----------



## jambo 32gtr (Apr 1, 2009)

I much prefer the after version those side skirts suit it really well


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Bee* r stuff is really nice


----------

